# Service engineer needed



## Richard Wilson (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm having issues with my Isomac Millenium, its suddenly struggling to get up to temperature - think I need an engineer. Can any one recommend engineers in the Carlisle area?

Ive sent my machine away in the past but it was a bit of a pain - ideally looking for someone who can visit.

Thanks!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Defining struggling to get to temperature, Slow heat up , inconsistent when hot , doesn't stop heating up , doesn't ever heat up they all have their own solutions.

Best I can give on slow heat up is scale build up, what water do you use how often do you descale.

Had you had the machine for a long time, what sort of maintenance do you carry out on it?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Could be of use:

http://www.coffee-machine-servicing.co.uk/find-an-engineer


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* May be the anti-vac valve sticking shut - test by opening & shutting the steam valve: If it then continues heating up, the valve needs iverhauling / replacing.

* Methinks Carlisle is a soft water area (?); so a slow heating up may be due to the boiler element starting to fail.


----------

